# Im freaking out



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I did a water change yesterday and then a couple hours after the water change I noticed the water getting progressively a bit more and more cloudy. I was told its some sort of bacterial bloom or algae bloom but this morning the cloudiness is a lot worse and I just about can not see through the water. My water parms are: ph 6.2 nitrite 10ppm nitrate 3 ppm and ammo is at 1 ppm. I am kind of freaking out. What is going on and how do I fix it? thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just to add some more info for people to help out. i think you said the tank has been up for 2 months and that you added a dosage of salt for now to help the fish right? someone else will post helpful info better then me i just wanted to add the extra info to help you out. if my info is off just post im wrong lol sorry if i am off a little on the info. o yea his tank isn't over stocked yet so thats kind of out of the picture.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds like you have a mini-cycle going on, i would just keep an eye on your water params and perform small water changes as needed to keep your ammonia in check. you can add aquarium salt to help with the nitrite poisoning and using some established filter media from one of your other tanks or from a friend will help to get those levels in check faster. just keep an eye on them and there shouldn't be any reason to freak out.

have you recently changed filter media or performed large volume water changes?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Your nitrite is really high, put in some salt so that your fish don't get poisoned!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> sounds like you have a mini-cycle going on, i would just keep an eye on your water params and perform small water changes as needed to keep your ammonia in check. you can add aquarium salt to help with the nitrite poisoning and using some established filter media from one of your other tanks or from a friend will help to get those levels in check faster. just keep an eye on them and there shouldn't be any reason to freak out.
> 
> have you recently changed filter media or performed large volume water changes?


I am adding salt right now and I changed the foam insert on my aquaclear 70. and as for water changes i keep them around25 percent or so. never more


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

having changed your foam insert would likely be the cause of your tank under going a new cycle. you only need to rinse the media slightly not too much and not too often. completely changing it removes the beneficial bacteria that keeps nitrites and ammonia at 0. keep with the salt treatment just remember salt doesnt evaporate so only add salt for the water you remove. your tank should be back to normal in a couple weeks if not close. if it still has a problem there is another issue.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

what do u mean add salt for the water i remove?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you wanna keep your water at the same salinity, so if you take out ten gallons during your water change, make sure that you add salt for the ten gallons that you'll be putting back in


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

And dont rinse your filter pads in tap water. Rinse them in your tank water. Keep us updated on your water parameters..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^ agreed with both post above me 100%


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I did a 20 % water change today and I did add a bit of salt to the tank. The water parms are after the salt are: nitrate-10, ph-7.4, nitrite-1, ammo-.75 I did also add neutral regulator from seachem because my ph was down around 5.8 this morning. The water seems to be a bit more clear after the water change. and I will be checking the water again tonight.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Do what everyone is saying above.
You could also do what I said last night.
Don't over do it with Chemicals!


----------

